# Any ideas what this is?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This plant (many 7 ft. tall) are growing all over the road-side portion of our property. No one here has been able to identify it. Does anyone in here know what it is?

<a href="http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n261/David24597/Motdaudrnds/Plants/100_8593.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n261/David24597/Motdaudrnds/Plants/th_100_8593.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n261/David24597/Motdaudrnds/Plants/100_8594.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n261/David24597/Motdaudrnds/Plants/th_100_8594.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>
clickable thumbnails

You can click each of the 2 pictures to see them larger.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Staghorn sumac


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Yep, sumac. Do the fruit smell like lemons? If so you can steep them to make "lemonade".


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG isn't "sumac" poisonous?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> OMG isn't "sumac" poisonous?


Poison sumac is...........


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

this link shows the difference between Staghorn sumac and Poison sumac 
http://poison-sumac.org/

Nancy


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I loved to lick sumac berries as a kid,its got a sharp tart taste..it was always pronounced "shoemake".


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the information. It seems as though we have "Staghorn sumac" (possibly female instead of male as net shows male plants to have yellow flowers). Much can be made useful from the tops of these, even the leaves.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

We've made "lemonade" from those.. interesting taste  The leaves are beautiful in the fall.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep you got the makings of a fine lemonade drink. Staghorn Sumac. Stem like velvet. Reproduces well so don't be afraid to thin it out.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Reproduces well so don't be afraid to thin it out.


Haha, yeah, that's an understatement. We like to say "impossible to kill" but it's sort of the same thing.

Definitely staghorn sumac, and a great source of Vitamin C. Make Sumac Tea -- like sun tea. Steep berries in water in the sun for a few hours. Usually they leave bits of fuzz, etc. in the water so it is best if you strain before drinking.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Is there a particular time to gather the berries for the tea to be better tasting or higher Vit C content? Can the tea be frozen without losing its nutritious qualities?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> Is there a particular time to gather the berries for the tea to be better tasting or higher Vit C content? Can the tea be frozen without losing its nutritious qualities?


Yes, harvest the ripe berries before it rains on them too much. Rainwater will wash away the lemony flavor which is ascorbic acid (Ascorbic acid = Vitamin C. We all know that Vitamin C is very water-soluble.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Cabin Fever. That helps me much; so as soon as heads appear full and before it rains. 

Freezing heads? Seems, since Vitamin C is water-soluble, freezing might not be a good idea. (Maybe I can freeze the tea to use during winter months.)


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

WIHH air dries the heads for later use.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

"WIHH" means what?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

WIHH = Wind In Her Hair = my darling wife


----------



## Quercus21 (Nov 25, 2009)

The tea from the fruit reminds me of that red zinger tea


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, you can also strip the bark and sell it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We certainly plan on gathering some next year when they first show up. Thanks for all the information.

David brought in some passion flower leaves/stems and we have dried them for tincture. I discovered it had a calming affect on me, which at the time I really needed. (Our young buck and his doe had gotten through the gate and was romping around with our herd buck and his 2 does today. That was quite an exciting situation we had to deal with...One of the does was in heat and both bucks wanted to get her attention.)


----------

